# IVF - NHS waiting list?



## kat08

Hi all

Just wanted to do a quick poll of how long the IVF waiting list is in your area? I am thinking about whether I might need to start saving? I live in the South Manchester area and have just started treatment for PCOS. I know I have lots of tests to go through yet but I would like to be prepared.

Thanks


----------



## maz

I'm in Northern Ireland, and our waiting time last time I checked was around 13-16 months - and we only get one free cycle... It's going to be at least August before I get a letter of offer for treatment. We've been for one private cycle of IVF which sadly ended with an early MC, and we're now waiting to start our second cycle. 

NHS sucks!!


----------



## kat08

Doesn't it just - so sorry to hear about your m/c.

Do you know if there is certain criteria for the waiting list or if there are certain levels ie if you have X condition you go further up on wait list?


----------



## maz

As far as I know, there's only one list. Whether you've endo, PCOS, poor sperm, or are unexplained, the waiting time is the same.


----------



## CurlySue

maz said:


> As far as I know, there's only one list. Whether you've endo, PCOS, poor sperm, or are unexplained, the waiting time is the same.

This is true, indeed, but these things are actually important as to when you actually get ON the list. For example, if you have no fertility problems diagnosed after investigations and you have only been trying for, say, 12 months, they will not put you onto an IVF waiting list until you have been trying for 24 months or, in some places, 36 months.

If you are diagnosed with endo, PCOS, sperm problems, etc, and if you have tried something like Clomid or IUI with no success then you can bypass their time rules. 

The waiting lists depend on your area. Our waiting list is only three months long at present.


----------



## Helen_26

I'm in South Wales and once you have been approved for IVF there is a minimum 12month wait for treatment.


----------



## maz

CurlySue said:


> *This is true, indeed, but these things are actually important as to when you actually get ON the list.* For example, if you have no fertility problems diagnosed after investigations and you have only been trying for, say, 12 months, they will not put you onto an IVF waiting list until you have been trying for 24 months or, in some places, 36 months.
> 
> If you are diagnosed with endo, PCOS, sperm problems, etc, and if you have tried something like Clomid or IUI with no success then you can bypass their time rules.
> 
> The waiting lists depend on your area. Our waiting list is only three months long at present.

I agree with this. I stupidly thought after a year that if we just took a break and forgot about temping, OPKs, etc, that it would happen for us naturally. Needless to say it didn't. I don't know if I was scared that something would be wrong or scared about the investigations, but I definitely put it all off. But once we got going it took us 9 months from GP referral, to have all tests done, and receive confirmation that we were on the waiting list for IVF. Pity our waiting time is 13+ months ...


----------



## Helen

Waiting time in our area was 3 years. We went on the IVF NHS waiting list when we started our private treatment 2 and a half years ago...not heard a thing about it.

I have a document (admittedly from 2005) which shows different PCTs and waiting times. If anyone wants a copy, PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.

H

xx


----------



## kat08

Hi Ladies

Thanks so much for your advice. It looks like it varies a lot between areas. I have PCOS and am currently on Metformin. Also having tubes tested and husband having tests too so perhaps move onto Clomid if Metforming doesn't work? Think I will start saving for IVF though in case Metformin/Clomid doesn't work.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Kat

I come under Kingston upon Thames PCT in Surrey and there is no wait for us for IVF treatment. Treatment will be within 6 months of seeing a consultant. Having said that - at our ACU, it covers surrey and london and the london part has a 2 year wait (although treatment tends to be in 12 months). We were told that it's the lack of staff that causes the delay.

A girl at my ACU started her 1st IVF cycle 4 months after she saw her consultant so that's not too bad. Hopefully, we will start our first cycle in June - want to get in before they change the number of ET from 2 to 1!! xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

From what i no the genral list is reaching 18 months atm... im not sure as im on a diffrent kind of IVF list with a specilist clinic.. from what i understand once youv applyed and your case goes threw ul be told an estimated waiting time.. thats how my list goes anyway.


----------



## roobie74

Hi. I am in Liverpool and the current wait is 1-2 months. I went on the list on 31st December and have my first appt 5th Feb. I have been seeing the consultants for 2 years, however I took 7 months out to lose weight ( I had to otherwise they wouldn't put me on the list). Before that we had 9 months of clomid. Liverpool PCT give you two free cycles of IVF at the moment. Also if you have an embryos left to freeze they will do two cycles with them aswell. All in all our treatment has progressed quite quickly. Although am now terrified about starting the treatment !!!! Hope this helps x


----------



## TrixieLox

This is really interesting. I think it's a year in the Bucks area. Me and hubby have already discussed we'll go private if we have to wait that long, maybe go abroad. We've been saving for a few months for quite a while for when we have a baby but seeing as we're - hmmmm, a YEAR off track - I think we can use some of that dosh for private treatment IF we need it (setting ourself deadline of end of this year then we get the ball rolling). Costs about 3.5k for 4 rounds, less if abroad from what I hear. x


----------



## maz

TrixieLox said:


> This is really interesting. I think it's a year in the Bucks area. Me and hubby have already discussed we'll go private if we have to wait that long, maybe go abroad. We've been saving for a few months for quite a while for when we have a baby but seeing as we're - hmmmm, a YEAR off track - I think we can use some of that dosh for private treatment IF we need it (setting ourself deadline of end of this year then we get the ball rolling). *Costs about 3.5k for 4 rounds*, less if abroad from what I hear. x

Wow - which clinic is that for? We paid just over 4k for *1 round*. Seeing as we need to go again due to our early MC, if we can get treatment loads cheaper by going to England, then I'm defo in!!


----------



## Dilek

Hi

I live in Central London and the current waiting list is 6 months, with 3 free IVF treatments. However I was able to skip the list due to my serious condition. We are seeing the nurses on 21st of April. Until then, I am on 4 months of Zoladex injections to control my endometriosis. So I think definately depending on your circumstances you can be seen earlier. Just thought to share my case.


----------



## wannabmum

We In Falkirk just reachin top of waiting list March been on 2 years in feb

xxx


----------



## Kirstin

2 years here!


----------



## snowgirl

I live in Nottingham and had IVF in May 2008. I can't say for sure how long this areas list is because there was a cock up and I was never actually put on the list, but here is my timescale:

March 2007 - Laparoscopy diagnosed my only fallopian tube blocked & consultant said he would put me on the IVF waiting list.

October 2007 - Rang to chase up appointment & discovered I wasn't on the list. Consultant apologised and said he'd try and rush me through.

December 2007 - Got NHS funding

January 2008 - Appointment at private clinic and told ok to proceed as soon as the clinic had NHS funding confirmation in writing

March 2008 - Chased again & found that the private clinic was still waiting for confirmation. Then discovered NHS were still waiting for letter from private clinic confirming they could treat me. Stupid, stupid excuses from both sides & more apologies.

May 2008 - Began Long Protocol for IVF.

So apart from all the cock up's I suppose I could have started a lot sooner. Just highlights the fact that you can be forgotten about if you don't pester them. I didn't because I felt grateful to even be able to get funding, but had I been ringing a lot sooner than I did, would have discovered they had forgotten about me twice. 

In the end though I got pregnant on my first IVF cycle and am nearly due to have my twins so I am very happy :)

Good luck to all who are waiting to try :hugs:


----------



## kat08

Good luck with your twins!


----------



## danni0509

i had an ectopic pregnancy when i was 18 and lost one of my fallopian tubes since then i have failed to conceive full stop. i have had every fertility test under the sun and i have been on fertility medication for over 6 months which still didnt help and i have been seeing a fertility specialist for over 3 years and i have been told i cannot have ivf on the nhs as i am under the age of 23 which i think is total utter rubbish why should age matter?? i definatly meet the criteria for ivf and if your old enough to have a baby at 16 why the hell can i not have ivf to have a baby i am not an immature teen mum wannabe (not all teen mums are immature by the way) i am a grown up married woman so basically i either wait till im 23 and then go on a 2yr waiting list or pay private which is approx 3000 a time!!! why do these people charge so much money you would think they would take pityy on us women thtat want a baby so badly wouldnt you?? im not saying that i wouldnt pay this amount because any amount is worth the gift of a child i am just saying that it is very expensive any way ladies i hope you all get bfp very soon take care xxx


----------



## TrixieLox

maz said:


> TrixieLox said:
> 
> 
> This is really interesting. I think it's a year in the Bucks area. Me and hubby have already discussed we'll go private if we have to wait that long, maybe go abroad. We've been saving for a few months for quite a while for when we have a baby but seeing as we're - hmmmm, a YEAR off track - I think we can use some of that dosh for private treatment IF we need it (setting ourself deadline of end of this year then we get the ball rolling). *Costs about 3.5k for 4 rounds*, less if abroad from what I hear. x
> 
> Wow - which clinic is that for? We paid just over 4k for *1 round*. Seeing as we need to go again due to our early MC, if we can get treatment loads cheaper by going to England, then I'm defo in!!Click to expand...

I read it a looooong time ago that we get 2-3 free rounds if we go private for 1. Might be totally different now.


----------



## roobie74

snowgirl said:


> I live in Nottingham and had IVF in May 2008. I can't say for sure how long this areas list is because there was a cock up and I was never actually put on the list, but here is my timescale:
> 
> March 2007 - Laparoscopy diagnosed my only fallopian tube blocked & consultant said he would put me on the IVF waiting list.
> 
> October 2007 - Rang to chase up appointment & discovered I wasn't on the list. Consultant apologised and said he'd try and rush me through.
> 
> December 2007 - Got NHS funding
> 
> January 2008 - Appointment at private clinic and told ok to proceed as soon as the clinic had NHS funding confirmation in writing
> 
> March 2008 - Chased again & found that the private clinic was still waiting for confirmation. Then discovered NHS were still waiting for letter from private clinic confirming they could treat me. Stupid, stupid excuses from both sides & more apologies.
> 
> May 2008 - Began Long Protocol for IVF.
> 
> So apart from all the cock up's I suppose I could have started a lot sooner. Just highlights the fact that you can be forgotten about if you don't pester them. I didn't because I felt grateful to even be able to get funding, but had I been ringing a lot sooner than I did, would have discovered they had forgotten about me twice.
> 
> In the end though I got pregnant on my first IVF cycle and am nearly due to have my twins so I am very happy :)
> 
> Good luck to all who are waiting to try :hugs:

Snow girl - congratulations - I wish you the best of luck xxx


----------



## Brambletess

I am in Somerset PCT and we can choose which clinic we want to go to and they will fund two cycles. I have been told at my follow up appointment from lap and dye yesterday we will hear back in a week about the NHS funding (amazing they make a decision in a week). Once that is back we will be referred to Bristol Repromed for our initial consultation. MY FS reckons we could start treatment as early as end of April. I am very excited as that is very soon, considering I went end of October for my first appointment with the nurse. It seems unfair that other people in other areas have to wait for ages. I think that was the case with Somerset PCt until recently when they changed the protocol.


----------



## brokenbits

Wow, thanks brambletess you've just answered a question i've been searching for the answer to for ages!! Lol, i'm also in Somerset PCT so that was very interesting to me. Thanks again.


----------



## w8n 4 miracle

i live in oldham, near manchester, and for us here it's a year on the waiting list. we have to give up drinking and smoking (i don't smoke but my husband has now cut down with the intention to stop), and we go back to see the gynao in 3 months, this is even BEFORE they even put us on the waiting list. the nhs waiting list don't have people on there who are drinkers/smokers, they don't even put you on the list if you drink/smoke.

i think the year waiting list is the minimum, certainly ain't the max! it takes the p1ss i think, which is why we're looking into private clinics that do heavily discounted ivf if you're willing to share your eggs, which i am. i'd love to help someone who's eggs aren't good, like if they have a disorder and don't want to pass their disorder onto their child, then why not! if a woman wants to become a mother she has the right to do so!


----------



## MissAma

TrixieLox said:


> I read it a looooong time ago that we get 2-3 free rounds if we go private for 1. Might be totally different now.

I'm afraid Maz has the right figure. I think you'll find the cheapest you can get one fresh go (even in places like Spain or Greece) for is at around 4000 Euro which is probably 3K pounds these days. The cheapest there is is a 3 tries pack in India for the equivalent of 5K pounds from what I know.


----------



## jeanettekaren

I'm in Trafford and the hospital told me it was only a couple of months wait for IVF here.


----------



## kat08

That's really helpful Jeanette I am in Trafford too and think I will be referred to St Marys in October but not sure how long it will take to then start treatment


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

I am in Havering and have an appointment with the consultant on the 7th Aug to discuss IVF. The FS told me that the waiting time is 18 weeks with 3 IVF trys. I will know more on the 7th. Already me and my DH have had to be tested for HIV, Hep b and C apparently standard........ I hope so.

Tory x


----------



## jeanettekaren

kat08 said:


> That's really helpful Jeanette I am in Trafford too and think I will be referred to St Marys in October but not sure how long it will take to then start treatment

I'm under Wythenshawe hospital so don't know if the waiting time differs much between here and St Mary's but I do know that we are very lucky to get three funded IVF cycles, and they don't mind that my OH already has kids from his first marriage. I love Trafford PCT, lol!!


----------



## beauty

I live in trafford and under Trafford and didnt no we got three IVF goes, see i get told all different things, i got told its only one try!!

Not near IVF yet, but its nice to know these things.!! x


----------



## beauty

jeanettekaren said:


> kat08 said:
> 
> 
> That's really helpful Jeanette I am in Trafford too and think I will be referred to St Marys in October but not sure how long it will take to then start treatment
> 
> I'm under Wythenshawe hospital so don't know if the waiting time differs much between here and St Mary's but I do know that we are very lucky to get three funded IVF cycles, and they don't mind that my OH already has kids from his first marriage. I love Trafford PCT, lol!!Click to expand...

What is your consultant name huni? I bet your seeing same person i am!!
I find them crap to be honest, lost my whole file! Didnt book me on the HSG scan when i had my internal scan so now behinde! HSG scan booked for October time and no further on then i was this time last yr!
x


----------



## shopaholic28

Hi, i'm new to these forums, been trying to conceive since April 07 and have been under South Manchester with St Mary's hospital. We apparantly 'joined' the waiting list in October 08 but nobody-not even the consultant, could confirm how long the waiting list was. Don't ask me why, it's an absolute farce! We still have no idea, and are waiting for an operation for my hubby to try and see if they can retrieve sperm (he suffers from azoospermia). He's had blood tests lost, he had his original sperm test lost, it's always us contacting them, its like we've been forgotten about and I still don't know how long the list is!! although if it's only a year then we should hopefully start the ball rolling in October this year!-if anyone has a positive story from St Mary's I'd love to hear it! :o)


----------



## brumbar

6 months to 2 years for the London area.... they offer 2iui + 1 ivf or 2 ivf cycles regardles of the cause (I've got undiagnosed endo with only symptom infertility.... ;-( ).....lets hope we manage to do it ourselves b4 they decide to contact us.


----------



## Ena

I was on the waiting list exactly 1 year before I started my 1st IUI. Hopefully none of you will have a long wait


----------



## Manchester_Lu

jeanettekaren said:


> I'm under Wythenshawe hospital so don't know if the waiting time differs much between here and St Mary's but I do know that we are very lucky to get three funded IVF cycles, and they don't mind that my OH already has kids from his first marriage. I love Trafford PCT, lol!!

Hi, I live in Trafford and was also under Wythenshawe Hospital but the gynecologist there told me that he couldn't refer me for anything to do with infertility within Wythenshawe hospital so he referred me straight on to St Mary's in central Manchester.

I don't know what he said but I was seen within a couple of weeks, I've now had my initial tests and internal scan and been given an appointment date for 1st december. So far I feel I've been lucky not to have been waiting for months or even years.

By the way I have a 6 (nearly 7) year old from a previous relationship by my current partner has no children. i have had fertility ptoblems for many years though but my partner hasn't as yet been tested so i will be asking them to do this. They have apparently changed the rules to allow couples like us to receive assistance rather than exclude us because I already have a child.


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm not at the point of going for IVF yet, not been TTC long enough, but gynaes think it's likely, due to my endo, that I will need help to get pregnant. So when I was told this I thought I should find out how long the waiting list is, in Edinburgh there is up to a 3 year waiting list, although if you live in the Borders it is only 3 months to get referred to the same hospital! Thinking that we may just move to the Borders!!!
Interesting to see the differences in waiting times. Cost seems to be much the same, in Edinburgh it's £3500 if you pay for your own treatment.


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi, I am in Ipswich and my IVF clinic is in Cambridge, The NHS waiting list is 15 weeks back in July and we get 6 embro transfers - I think?? I was referred in July, My consultation was at the beginning of October and I get my first cycles drugs in December.


----------



## wannabump

noddysgirl84 said:


> Hi, I am in Ipswich and my IVF clinic is in Cambridge, The NHS waiting list is 15 weeks back in July and we get 6 embro transfers - I think?? I was referred in July, My consultation was at the beginning of October and I get my first cycles drugs in December.

Hi noddysgirl84, I'm in Ipswich too! Just got my first referral to the FS at Ipswich Hospital for male factor infertility (DH has low morphology). It's nice to hear from someone in the area and it sounds like Suffolk PCT is pretty good for funding IUI/IVF. Do you know if you have to go Cambridge? I thought there was a clinic in Colchester, which is obviously closer. 

I will keep track of your progress, because I am not far behind you. Best of luck with everything!! :flower:

Cheryl x


----------



## Lobbie

Hi Wannabump and Noddysgirl...I am in Ipswich too, we have had 4 cycles of clomid with no success and are going back to Ipswich Hospital to see Mr Boto (FS) on 31st March. If he suggests IVF, how long are we talking do you think to start the treatment. Hubby has low sperm morpholgy and motility. I haven't had a lap and dye yet so think they might do that first. We have been ttc for 20 months. Good luck to you all


----------



## fifi-folle

Well we are now in the process of IVF/assisted reproduction, saw gynae in Dec and I was v v early pregnancy she said if I m/c'd then she would see us in fertility clinic so I m/c'd 2 days after seeing her so was referred for fertiltiy appt, 12 week wait from when they received our form back but it took them over a month to get the form out so I returned it approx 2 hrs after receiving it! Since had another 2 m/cs (3 in 3 months) so hoping there is something they can do, clearly my tubes are clear and DHs swimmers are fine but don't seem to be able to get past around 5 weeks. We're lucky though we've only been trying for 6 months after diagnosis of severe endo and treatments for that failing to work, told to get pregnant as soon as poss while we still can.


----------



## underthestars

This is fascinating - I have nothing to add but I think it's a really good thread to share waiting lits as they are terribly hard to find out until you are in the system. The actual waiting list, the quoted waiting list and the waiting list you are told at the start of the process are all so different! I'm in Hull PCT if anyone has any idea of the status?!


----------



## saraht1985

All I know is Bedfordshire PCT has an 18 week maximum wait between referral and treatment started. If there is a problem with either of you, the referral goes through after two years, if not you have to wait three. I am on my last three months of waiting before my referral goes through. x


----------



## jeanettekaren

Just to update those under Trafford pct, I'm now on the IVF list at St Marys (didn't realise that Wythenshawe referred to there after the physical tests had been completed) and was told the wait is around 2 years. :dohh:


----------



## beauty

jeanettekaren said:


> Just to update those under Trafford pct, I'm now on the IVF list at St Marys (didn't realise that Wythenshawe referred to there after the physical tests had been completed) and was told the wait is around 2 years. :dohh:


2 years, thats strange i was told very different to that!! Has Trafford sent you through any confirmation to confirm I know there not funding any new patients until April as i done some investigation work and spoke to Trafford Primary Care Trust who confirmed this was the case!!

I also spoke to St Marys who have confirmed there isnt a wait, so unsure where the 2 year wait has come from!!
I also note that there is only one free cycle of ivf and speaking to Trafford they have there own waiting list know before even sending you to St Marys its all changed due to patients being given more than the one funded cycle!! 

Trafford have there own set of rules to qualify for ivf and if you fit the citrea they then send you to st marys once funding is in!!

CRAP i know!xx


----------



## Tori1980

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in Havering and have an appointment with the consultant on the 7th Aug to discuss IVF. The FS told me that the waiting time is 18 weeks with 3 IVF trys. I will know more on the 7th. Already me and my DH have had to be tested for HIV, Hep b and C apparently standard........ I hope so.
> 
> Tory x

Hi Tory,

I know you posted a while back but just wondered how you got on?Did you try IVF? I am currently being seen by Basildon Hosp but have had 7 rounds of clomid and 3 of letroxole so as of today am no longer being treated and next appointment is in April to see consultant about being referred for IVF. 

Hope to hear from you soon 

Vicky x


----------

